# Fauna classifieds Error



## TeguBuzz (Feb 23, 2012)

Anyone else getting the forbidden error message? There's no way I got banned.. Haha.


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 23, 2012)

Yup, same here. Will probably be back up later on this a.m.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 23, 2012)

RamblinRose said:


> Yup, same here. Will probably be back up later on this a.m.



Thanks


----------



## chelvis (Feb 23, 2012)

Ya I was going on and getting the same error


----------

